# Good scorpion names?



## Tleilaxu

I am planning on getting a desert scorp soon and was wondering what would be a funny or cute name for it? I was planning on "Fluffy" but already have a snake named that. So what about bubbles? Anyways your suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Aztek

We are Venom!


----------



## Will Hunting

For my Emperor Scorpion, I named him Palpatine. My Desert Hairy I named after a character in Naruto (Gaara)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Will Hunting said:


> For my Emperor Scorpion, I named him Palpatine. My Desert Hairy I named after a character in Naruto (Gaara)


You have good taste in animae! :worship:  Since I am sure mine will be a female Temari would be good... Keep those suggestions coming!


----------



## Will Hunting

Haha, nice. Temari was awesome. Much more so than a certain Sakura. -.-


To keep this on topic, though, Sandy would be a good Desert Hairy name as well. =p


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

I have 2 emperor scorpions.  They are named Al Sharpton and Leonidas.


----------



## radicaldementia

I named my emp The Crushinator.  She takes no prisoners.

None of my other scorps have names because I'm too lazy.


----------



## RichardMorris

One of mine is named after my boss. Simply because it can be a huge pain in the ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## talljosh003

name him Mr. Bigglesworth hahaha


----------



## Thongy

lollerskates is a great name


----------



## reverendsterlin

Hededet
Rev


----------



## marcelo_987

hahaha.

It's a long since I've named any scorpion but I have had scorpions by the names Fred, Bruce, April, BK, Colin, Jasper and then I stopped naming them because I had my first brood and couldn't think up of any names.

It's your scorpion. Have fun with it. (If it's especially agressive I'd name it Chuck)


----------



## Trexer

I named my emp Hercules  Scorpions are like mythological creatures!


----------



## Malcara

Name her Frisky


----------



## SeanCasey

I named my Emperor Marauder. It is somewhat in reference to BattleTech (known in computer game form as MechWarrior), to a mech in the game called a Marauder which bears some resemblance to a scorpion. 

Marauder

Click that link and tell me if you can't see where I got the idea from.

Ok, well this is a horrible first post. I better go create a post introducing myself and my little guy.


----------



## Brianhogs

You can grab a couple of them then put little glam outfits on them then call them the "Scorpions"


----------



## Swemba

We named one of my Andro C.s Leatherface.


----------



## dalitan

For my H.longimanus...........STARK
For my V. Spinegirus............Vivid


----------



## calum

the most original name in the book... pinchy


----------



## talljosh003

if your scorpion is fat name him Hue Jass hahaha


----------



## crpy

SeanCasey said:


> I named my Emperor Marauder. It is somewhat in reference to BattleTech (known in computer game form as MechWarrior), to a mech in the game called a Marauder which bears some resemblance to a scorpion.
> 
> Marauder
> 
> Click that link and tell me if you can't see where I got the idea from.
> 
> Ok, well this is a horrible first post. I better go create a post introducing myself and my little guy.


No, I like it, way cool


----------



## B-fish

gannondorf
link
kirby
scruffles  are good ones i think!:clap:


----------



## talljosh003

B-fish said:


> gannondorf
> link
> kirby
> scruffles  are good ones i think!:clap:


somebody likes nintendo... alot


----------



## pandinus

if its a desrt scorp, name it Muad'Dib


----------



## bjaeger

I named my emp "Spike". Although now I think it's a girl (4i). Heh 

I haven't named my other ones aside from giving them their own numbers.


----------



## jnfenrir

Easy. Just name them after your favorite famous Scorpios!

My H. spinifer is named Kurt, as in Vonnegut.


----------



## Auzzie

I named myn Scream. In the future I plan to get a female called Xena.
Any future males will be called Thor,Hammer & from what i saw before, Venom


----------



## MarkmD

I named my P,cavimanus (Titan).


----------



## Olsin

Er, guys .. you do realise you've resurrected a 3½ year old thread and that basically none of the participants are active on the forum anymore....:?


----------



## VictorHernandez

I want to name my future hadrurus arizonensis Arizona. And a smeringurus mesaensis Sonora. Idk, I like geography. And I'd name my other desert, coco.


----------



## Anonymity82

Olsin said:


> Er, guys .. you do realise you've resurrected a 3½ year old thread and that basically none of the participants are active on the forum anymore....:?





[YOUTUBE]kfIMy-ebZRk[/YOUTUBE]


I stopped naming mine...


----------



## Papoose

My male H. petersii is named Guunther. My little female emp's name is Darquasia and the big female's name is Bulma.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Like Den (Olsin) said, why all the resurrections of old threads? This has been happening a lot lately; it shouldn't be a compulsive thing, just start a new thread. On topic, I don't usually name my scorpions, but I did name one of my R. junceus Neville, after Neville Maskelyne, a royal astronomer of England, and one of my T. bastosi Niels, after the Danish scientist Niels Bohr.


----------



## Mephisto

I got two baby emps and I'm still not sure wether they're male or female so they haven't been oficially named yet. Although I think they are both male, if this turns out to be correct I'll name them Martius and Affidius after the generals of the roman legend of Coriolanus.


----------



## Scorpionkid

Backstab. That's what I'm naming my superstition mountains scorpion.


----------



## Learnerlisa

Tleilaxu said:


> I am planning on getting a desert scorp soon and was wondering what would be a funny or cute name for it? I was planning on "Fluffy" but already have a snake named that. So what about bubbles? Anyways your suggestions are welcome.


I am going too call my 2 H. Petersii scorps when I get them Bert and ernie or the Krays, Ronnie and reggie lol


----------



## Vanisher

Skorpan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingofall

You could name it after a roman or greek god like ares/mars or hera/juno


----------



## thebronzedragon

I name most of mine after their specific name so my Heterometrus spinifer is Spin, Hadrurus arizonensis is Ares, and my Pandinus imperator that is coming in today will be named Imp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nasty Nate

My female h. Troglodytes  is named Serket.  Its the egyptian god of healing venemous wounds.


----------



## HatesUsernames

I named my emperor Carl von Clawswitz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kingofall

My female H. Petersii's name is Artemis (goddess of the hunt)


----------



## Dry Desert

Tleilaxu said:


> I am planning on getting a desert scorp soon and was wondering what would be a funny or cute name for it? I was planning on "Fluffy" but already have a snake named that. So what about bubbles? Anyways your suggestions are welcome.


Wait until you get a pinch or better still stung - then the name will automatically come to mind.!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne

How about Vicious Little Bastard, that's what I called mine when I had to do anything in its enclosure.


----------



## CamoRhino

mine are Cuddles sr, Cuddles jr. and Cuddles the third.
kindof made a scene at the store when i got the third and named him on the spot. they thought that i had killed the first two and was buying a replacement. lol


----------

